# Green wing macaw cages/experiences



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello
Well i have wanted a green wing for over a year now and have done alot of research over the internet but there is nothing better than peoples stories/experiences.
Now i know these are a large bird and I know they need alot of attention.
Me and my partner both want one and he is home most days so the bird would rarely be in its cage and would get lots of interaction. 

So any pics of your birds and their cages, stories and experiences would be great. Oh and I want good and bad stories please, i know these birds can be loud and distructive if not entertained.

Also please if anyone knows any good breeders and/or places to buy toys and cages.

Thanks
Clare


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww am the same wanted one for years 

join www.parrotlinks.com

theres a few breeders and owners on there 


wait till you see the pics of sonny lol

there are also a couple of people on there that run parrot shops for cages and food


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> aww am the same wanted one for years
> 
> join www.parrotlinks.com
> 
> ...


Thank you very much im going to join now :2thumb:


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi, 
We have a gw also a bg macaw , the green wing is hard work we always wanted one too and have kept birds for yrs we also have 2 greys, 2 amazons, umbrella cockatoo , and a few breeding parrots so know what we're doing but nothing gets you used to a macaw, yes they are really loving more tan the dogs! But they are really hard work we take ours to work with us so they are not left at all in the day we have a huge aviary they go in but still they have to have new toys almost daily and macaw toys even making your own arn't cheap , they are not in a cage at all at home except for bed they have a huge java tree in lounge but rarely sit on it they want you to play with them all the time and macaw play is rough my hands, arms, neck are a sight to see with scratches bites etc.. This isn't from them being nasty its just a macaw for you they mouth everything you being the preffered choice. Also the noise is really really loud a grey is nothing to a proper macaw call , and the amount of food they eat they need a really varied diet with not much seed if any so loads of cooking is needed for them and a huge supply of whole nuts 

I could go on and on, yes there are a lot of bad things about them that really need to be thought out as this should be a lifelong commitment you take on if you need any more help pm me 

Suzanne


----------

